# "Discharging" all of the ink from a t-shirt ??????????????



## slicebo (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a friend who is trying to tye-dye and is not liking some of her designs. Is there a economical, enivronmentally safe way to "discharge" the t-shirt back to one solid color??? Preferably white? 
Thanks,


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

In short, no. You could re-bleach the shirt I guess, but I'm not sure if you'd get degeneration of the cotton if you did that. More to the point, you specified environmentally friendly, and discharging all that wasted dye into the environment is not going to be environmentally friendly. The easiest/safest thing to do would be to overdye it a solid colour, and use it as a solid.


----------



## slicebo (Oct 5, 2007)

I also thought about just dyeing it to a darker color...
Thanks..


----------

